# HELP! Where do I start?



## Gazza7682 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

There is soo much info to take in on these Forums, so I thought I would just ask. :confused2:

Me and the wife are thinking of moving to New Zealand, though I am just in the middle of career change to get my Truck licence class C+E as I have recently passed class C. I have heard that there is a driver shortage over there. Which brings me to Question 1 is this true.

Secondly the wife hasn't been to NZ yet and I just wanted to ask what the best way is to find out if she likes it? Would it be a holiday or to go on holiday working visas? Reason for asking is, that on holidays you only see the nice side of things, you dont get to see how everything is in the country. 

To my third question, If we were to go on a holiday working visa, how would you plan it? i.e where would you stay? book hotel or find a rented accomodation for that period of time? Also how much money would you have to take (minimum) as you might not find work straight away. Unless I am wrong and to get employed is really that easy. ( I have never thought about a holiday working visa in the past, hence why I have so many questions, as I dont want to travel all that way and have to live on the streets) also can you book an open flight? Incase you do run out of cash?

I'm sorry I have ranted on but I really hope someone can give me some clarity. I have read websites but some of them tel you what you want to hear. I would rather find out from peoples experiences. :ranger:

Thanks in advance 

Gareth Robinson


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Gazza7682 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> There is soo much info to take in on these Forums, so I thought I would just ask. :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hi Gareth - welcome to the Forum. Where to start! 

I'm afraid I can't help with the truck driving jobs question - is there anyone else out there with experience? I assume Tauranga and Auckland may be good places for truckies, because of the ports.

With regards finding out more about the country - if you can afford the time, then without a doubt an extended visit on a working holiday will give you more time to find out about the country, and the places you'd like to live. Not everyone's cup of tea - but travelling around as bar and waiting staff would mean you weren't stuck inone place and could sample a few areas.

And if you did this, I'd look for a room in a backpackers, cheap holiday cabin or similar - it keeps you flexible, and you're not tied in to accommodation if you find you need to move on.

You can book an open flight, but it would be more expensive. A good compromise would be a flight that allowed you to change the date for a fee (usually 50 GBP / 100 NZD). But read the ticket smallprint. 

Obviously come across with as much back-up money as you can afford, and put that airfare update money and a little bit more somewhere it's difficult to get at. Then you know you can always get home. 

Plan where you want to visit - if you're looking at places to live, you're probably looking at towns - and these are probably where the short-term jobs will be too. Unless you head for the tourist spots where there will be bars and restaurants too. When are you thinking of coming over? There are a couple of prime times to get here and nab the holiday jobs - namely November (just before the summer) and May (for the ski areas). 

And of course there are unfortunately no guarantees - but I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Good luck!


----------



## Gazza7682 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

thanks for the reply.

I think we can make time for a holiday working visa, as it is a big step to take 

I do have one question to the money, how much would you have to take? (reason I ask is because you take something like £400 on holidays, but I'm guessing you would have to take a lot more for something like this) so what am I looking at? I mean an estimate from experience. Just so I know what I'm saving toward for this. 

New Zealand is a beautiful country so I am sure we will enjoy the time there.

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

How much you would have to take depends on how long you would be willing to stay without work and what sort of lifestyle you'd accept.


----------



## Gazza7682 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I'm not looking for a fancy lifestyle, once I find a job and if it pays well then we could let our hair down, butt just standard living. Length of stay would be anything upto 1 year visa permitting.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Gazza7682 said:


> Well I'm not looking for a fancy lifestyle, once I find a job and if it pays well then we could let our hair down, butt just standard living. Length of stay would be anything upto 1 year visa permitting.


Well, I'll base this in Auckland (as it's what I know)... say you stay in a hostel while looking for work, a double/twin room with shared bathroom will cost you about £1000 (+/-)/month, if you stay in a mixed dorm you could bring that down to £600 (+/-)/month, maybe £300 (+/-)/month for food unless you intend to eat Trident noodles for every meal, £100 (+/-) for transportation (outings, interviews). Those are your basics. Add £/month for entertainment as required and multiply per month you'd be willing to hold out if you don't find work.


----------



## Gazza7682 (Jan 14, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Well, I'll base this in Auckland (as it's what I know)... say you stay in a hostel while looking for work, a double/twin room with shared bathroom will cost you about £1000 (+/-)/month, if you stay in a mixed dorm you could bring that down to £600 (+/-)/month, maybe £300 (+/-)/month for food unless you intend to eat Trident noodles for every meal, £100 (+/-) for transportation (outings, interviews). Those are your basics. Add £/month for entertainment as required and multiply per month you'd be willing to hold out if you don't find work.


Thats brilliant, thank you for the advise, it gives me an Idea what I am looking at saving for this trip.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Look at the prices for backpackers on www.bbh.co.nz too - they'll give you an idea. If you are looking at staying somewhere for a while then often you can negotiate.


----------



## Gazza7682 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats great.

Thanks


----------



## Gazza7682 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just another question that popped into my head, how is it with transport over there, what do I do? I have seen you can rent cars like in GB, but these are $1000 (£500ish) a month. Would it be cheaper to buy a used car, as I have seen some for $1200 and try selling it to a dealer before departure? 

Or am I not allowed to do that on a holiday working visa?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Gazza7682 said:


> Just another question that popped into my head, how is it with transport over there, what do I do? I have seen you can rent cars like in GB, but these are $1000 (£500ish) a month. Would it be cheaper to buy a used car, as I have seen some for $1200 and try selling it to a dealer before departure?
> 
> Or am I not allowed to do that on a holiday working visa?


This page covers it quite well:
Buying a Backpackers Car | New Zealand | Advice & Tips

Note: depending on where you are living, you may need to pay to park the car.


----------



## Gazza7682 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oops didnt see that.

Thanks again.


----------

